# All my hens are Molting



## sean (Nov 7, 2014)

Just curious how long do your birds molt for. All 9 of mine are molting at the same time rite now. I'm down to 1 egg a say if I'm lucky.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There really isn't a specific time frame. Some get it over with quickly, others take their sweet time. It can be as short as a month or last for two or more.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, I've been getting an egg or two a day, down from 10-12 a day all summer. Mine are molting big time . Feathers and naked neck chickens everywhere!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

For my BR's, it was a hard molt that started 2 months ago. All are currently feathered out except one, and her new feathers are growing nicely. As a matter of fact, they started laying again.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Lucky you!


----------



## sean (Nov 7, 2014)

Man my flock looks like a chicken brothel house. Half naked hens every where.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I wish we had a ROFL smilie. I know what you mean. I've never had the naked chickens that I have right now. I think protein is probably the most important thing to feed right now. Like if you can find Feather Fixer or Flock Raiser.


----------

